

How many Mechanical Turk users lie about their location - Panos
http://behind-the-enemy-lines.blogspot.com/2011/03/do-mechanical-turk-workers-lie-about.html

======
angdis
Ok,so ~10% aren't indicating their true location. Why does it matter? Maybe
they just said whatever was needed to get the HIT?

If the HIT is not actually locale specific, there is no reason to expect all
takers to truthfully divulge where they are located.

